# Y hablando de leds y color...



## aquileslor (Jun 12, 2013)

Tanto hablamos de leds de color y RGB que quiero acercarles unas fotos con la iluminación ciudadana que se puede lograr con los leds.
Las primeras fotos, cinco en total, son de la plaza principal de Bruselas, Bélgica y fueron tomadas por mi hijo en abril pasado, así que son recientes.
Muestran los edificios circundantes de la plaza donde se iluminan de noche sus muros en una forma muy pareja con leds RGB o independientes pero leds Rojos, Verdes y azules. 
Se iluminan alternativamente y secuencialmente con colores sólidos y muy parejos, como se advierte en las fotos. Y los detalles parecen estar iluminados con spots para realce.
Es corriente actualmente hacer estas iluminaciones con artefactos llamados “bañadores de pared” ( wall showers) que constan de muchos leds con distintos lentes para concentrar la luz en la forma deseada. No son reflectores porque no tienen espejos, pero cada led lleva su lente y los hay de varias graduaciones que se manifiestan en los grados de apertura del haz.
Las fotos fueron tomadas en los instantes en que se detenía la secuencia y en los colores rojo, verde, azul, púrpura y blanco. Solo la parte inferior, es decir la planta baja de los edificios es iluminada de forma tradicional. Es una belleza, por eso se los hago ver.













Esta última foto muestra el Golden Gate, puente de la bahía de San Francisco en California, USA.
Está en la tapa del último Catálogo de JAMECO, empresa que envía mensualmente un mail con novedades a sus clientes.
Se ha realizado un arreglo artístico de leds con 25.000 leds blancos, 30.000 metros de cables y 60.000 engrampados a los parantes verticales del puente creando una experiencia de luz animada para los que circulan por los alrededores del puente.




Quise mostrarlo porque es una muestra de lo que se puede hacer con leds y que se irá acrecentando cuando sigan bajando los precios y la calidad de los mismos.


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 12, 2013)

Alguna vez lo soñé... Si Thomas Edison y Nikola Tesla vieran esto se darían la mano y se toman un Té.


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 12, 2013)

impresionante y hermoso lo que se puede hacer con los LEDs...

sobre de que Edison y Tesla se dieran la mano y se tomaran un te... lo dudo mucho... eran enemigos acerrimos...
se cree que Edison mando gente a vandalizar y/o destruir los laboratorios y talleres de Tesla... ya que los inventos de Telsa (el motor de C.A. las plantas generadoras de C.A. y las nuevas lamparas incandescentes) le quitaron el monopolio de la energia electrica a Edison...
para mi que Edison atacaria de la misma manera a los que inventaron los LEDs...

saludos...


----------

